# Skype app contacting problem on ipad



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello, I've had the Skype app on my IPAD for some time now, sorry if I've put it in wrong subject. I try to contact someone through Skype and on their Side were showing offline but were online. Basically I can't talk to them either by calling on Skype or instant messaging.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Skype app contacting problem*

Moved from Win7 BSOD.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi wrench97, I'm sorry but what does that mean?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That means I moved the thread from Microsoft Windows Blue screen section to the Apple ios section where you'll find someone familiar with the os to look at it


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh I see thank you, I couldn't see a topic to do with apps. I suppose if I have a problem with an app I'll select that topic.


----------

